# piecewise linear function



## Bonny2010

Me interesa saber como se puede traducir el termino piecewise, el contexto esta hablando de tipo de señales para probar un sistema: ..."you can propose a piecewise linear function,  cubic function or sigmoid function".. gracias


----------



## Dlyons

Bonny2010 said:


> Me interesa saber como se puede traducir el termino piecewise, el contexto esta hablando de tipo de señales para probar un sistema: ..."you can propose a piecewise linear function,  cubic function or sigmoid function".. gracias




Bienvenid@ al foroBonny2010

Función definida a trozos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Función_definida_a_trozos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

piecewise linear function = función definida por tramos (intervalos)

Notable que el artículo de Wiki en español incluye 6 palabras en español y el resto en inglés.


----------



## Dlyons

Hakuna Matata said:


> Notable que el artículo de Wiki en español incluye 6 palabras en español y el resto en inglés.



Tiene razón 

Pero se ve "Función definida a trozos" más seguido

Google: 22,500
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hts=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off

Google: 82
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...da+por+tramos"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Google: 32
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...n+definida+por+intervalos"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Hakuna Matata

¡Hola Dylons!

Me sorprendieron los resultados de tu búsqueda, así que se me ocurrió repetirla pero sin las comillas que colocaste. 
Estos son los resultados:
- para *función definida a trozos*: 275.000 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=10...inida+a+trozos&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
- para *función definida por trozos*: 274.000 entradas (esencialmente las mismas, en general los buscadores se centran en verbos y sustantivos) http://www.google.com/search?num=10...ida+por+trozos&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
- para *función definida por tramos*: 458.000 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=10...unción+definida+por+tramos&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
- para _*función definida por intervalos*_: 1.300.000 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=10...por+intervalos&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

El término más correcto "matemáticamente" es el de "definida por intervalos". "Definido a/por trozos" personalmente no recuerdo haberla leído nunca, al menos en Argentina no es el término usado.

Igualmente, algo que pasé por alto inicialmente y que ahora quisiera rectificar, es el término "linear" en la frase.
Por lo tanto, mi traducción sería 
piecewise linear function = _función lineal por intervalos (por tramos)_ , o bien _función lineal definida por intervalos (por tramos)_


----------



## Dlyons

¡Hola Hakuna Matata!

En Argentina solamente, estos son los resultados:
- para *función definida a trozos*: 5 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=%22Funci%C3%B3n+definida+a+trozos%22+site%3A*.ar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

- para *función definida por trozos*: 1 entrada
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...nida+por+trozos"+site:*.ar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

- para *función definida por tramos*: 11 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=%22Funci%C3%B3n+definida+por+tramos%22+site%3A*.ar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

- para _*función definida por intervalos*_: 2 entradas http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=%22Funci%C3%B3n+definida+por+intervalos%22+site%3A*.ar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


En general, estos son los resultados:
- para _*función lineal por intervalos*_: 6 entradas 
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...ón+lineal+por+intervalos"+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

- para _*función lineal por trozos*_: 14 entradas 
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...función+lineal+por+trozos"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

- para _*función lineal por tramos*_: 35 entradas 
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...función+lineal+por+tramos"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Pobre Bonny, lo estamos mareando, jaja.

A lo que hacía referencia es que más allá de cómo se quiera traducir "piecewise function", no hay que olvidar  que agrega "linear".

Ya me perdí, ¿cuál sería tu traducción, Dylons?

¿Dónde están los matemáticos cuando uno más los necesita? jaja


----------



## Dlyons

Hakuna Matata said:


> Ya me perdí, ¿cuál sería tu traducción, Dylons?
> 
> ¿Dónde están los matemáticos cuando uno más los necesita? jaja




Para mí, "una función definida a trozos rectos"

o "una función definida a trozos,  cada trozo siendo una linéa recta"


----------



## Bonny2010

Muchas gracias. En México, en el tema que estoy estudiando le acostumbramos llamar: función definida linealmente por intervalos. Saludos


----------



## Bonny2010

perdón, función linealmente definida por intervalos.gracias


----------

